# Biba's Italy



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

One of my favorite authors is Biba Caggiano. My wife gifted me recently with Biba's newest book, "Biba's Italy" (Artisan Press, 2006)
It is broken down into cities, such as Rome, Florence, Venice, and then in each of those chapters, there are recipes, side bars of information, and a list of major dishes that are found in those regions.
Its a good read, and the recipes are well presented.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 13, 2006)

I've had the privilege of working with everyday and become friends with Don Brown, ex-head chef of Bibas in Sacramento for 20 years. Great guy. He was also the head test chef for all of Biba's books except her very first one. He should be acknowledged in the book somewhere. He's now working for his uncle (my current boss) who actually started as Biba’s head chef back in the late 80s when it first opened. Great recipes and advice for someone like myself that recently graduated culinary school. I'm actually making potato gnocchi with gorgonzola cream sauce tomorrow after asking him to show me how to make them his way. Solid books


----------

